
Gmail Creator says he is not working on new email platform - Technophilis
http://blogs.reuters.com/mediafile/2010/02/05/gmail-creator-says-he-is-not-working-on-new-e-mail-platform/
======
petercooper
In other news, Bill Gates says he is not developing a new operating system.

~~~
SwellJoe
I just don't know why the media is trying to cover up this important story.

I hear Henry Ford is also not working on a new automobile, despite having been
instrumental in the mass market success of the automobile.

~~~
nostrademons
OTOH, the Google founders - or rather, the company they founded - _is_ working
on a new search engine:

<http://mashable.com/2009/08/10/google-caffeine/>

------
pavs
TechCrunch Fail again.

~~~
dannyr
I remember when people were calling bs on Techcrunch for writing about Google
releasing its own phone. I think we know how that turned out.

This article is about Paul not working on an email platform and not about
Facebook.

------
gnosis
Neither am I.

